# Canon’s plans for NAB 2019 next month [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 9, 2019)

> The NABShow is usually where Canon does its major Cinema EOS announcements, and this year will be no different.
> We’re told to expect two new Cinema EOS camera bodies announced. One of the cameras will be the follow-up to the Cinema EOS C300 Mark II and the other camera will be some kind of high frame rate specialty body.
> We previously reported that the C300 Mark III would have a sensor upgrade option for future 8K options. We’re told that this is still the case and that the C300 Mark III might also get a full frame sensor size upgrade option. The C700FF sensor would likely be the sensor used.
> Both cameras will reportedly be EF and PL mounts, unfortunately, there is no RF mount options being announced for NAB.
> Canon will also likely announce a CN-E 100mm cinema prime lens alongside...



Continue reading...


----------



## mb66energy (Mar 9, 2019)

I hoped for some compact C100 RP with RF mount, two XLR inputs with phantom power and some basic video modes for 1300 $ / EUR ... so frustating.


----------



## QuisUtDeus (Mar 9, 2019)

No G7Xiii?


----------



## Etienne (Mar 9, 2019)

mb66energy said:


> I hoped for some compact C100 RP with RF mount, two XLR inputs with phantom power and some basic video modes for 1300 $ / EUR ... so frustating.



I don't let myself get excited about these rumors anymore because I have given up hope that Canon will service the small independent one-man-band filmmakers. The C100 was the harbinger of false hope.


----------



## CanonGrunt (Mar 9, 2019)

A 100mm cinema lens would be greatly appreciated. It is one of my favorite focal lengths to use. I was surprised one wasn't announced along side the 20mm. It would complete the range of primes if added. Still rocking the c500 for high frame rates, but it is a complex process. A newer option would be exactly what I am in the market for.


----------



## Dantana (Mar 9, 2019)

Etienne said:


> I don't let myself get excited about these rumors anymore because I have given up hope that Canon will service the small independent one-man-band filmmakers. The C100 was the harbinger of false hope.


Sounds like a C200 to me.


----------



## bhf3737 (Mar 9, 2019)

mb66energy said:


> I hoped for some compact C100 RP with RF mount, two XLR inputs with phantom power and some basic video modes for 1300 $ / EUR ... so frustating.


That would be interchangeable lens version of XC-15. 
Canon already did it (closely) with XC-10 and 15 but at 1K over the price point you want.


----------



## Etienne (Mar 9, 2019)

Dantana said:


> Sounds like a C200 to me.



Don't need RAW and C200 is too big and pricey. Many like me want Canon's version of the Sony FS5. Bring it in around $5000


----------



## bgoyette (Mar 9, 2019)

Honestly, I couldn't care less about a c100 replacement. I do think the C200, was that and is that and that many wedding shooters have gone or are heading back to DSLR/Mirrorless solutions. I think canon knows this and is why they aren't that interested in the lower end of the cinema market (fs5 level cameras just aren't that profitable). Now a c300 with sensor block changeouts for Super35, 8k, 6k full frame, especially if they pair it up with canon's compressed raw or better, ProRes Raw (never happen)..._that_ would be interesting, especially if they can figure out ways to record these beefier formats internally (DJI can record 6k raw to an M.2 SSD stick on helicopter yet Canon/Sony can only come up with Codex?). Canon needs to get back in the business of attracting customers with killer features --the c300's popularity was based on something as simple as recording a cinema/broadcast codec to CF cards and access to a huge inexpensive lens collection. Bringing FF cinema to the "masses" would be a big step in the right direction.


----------



## mb66energy (Mar 9, 2019)

Etienne said:


> I don't let myself get excited about these rumors anymore because I have given up hope that Canon will service the small independent one-man-band filmmakers. The C100 was the harbinger of false hope.



My comment was meant as a hint to Canon people (who have nothing to than just read all internet forums  that the EOS RP misses some basic video modes which seems like a intended crippling (24p 1080 FF and 1080p modes with EF-S). I thought about the EOS RP as a good universal tool for photography (EF, old FD glass) and video with EF and especially FD glass with great manual focus. The crop with EF-S lenses @ 1080p had been a good option to have a 16-35 equiv solution with my EF-S 10-22. The 6D m ii sensor isn't the best in DR but it would have been acceptable.

@bhf3737
About your remarks about XC-15: An interesting camera but I would have been absolutely fine with good 1080p footage. And interchangeable lenses are essential for me. The X-15 and the C100 too lack internal XLR ports with phantom power - both need an additional adapter box.

Finally: I will try to take first serious steps into video with 600D and M50 + a Tascam DR-70D Recorder + 2x Rode M5 MP . I am happy that I bought the external recorder and no phantom power box because both cameras have strongly noticeable noise in the mic input. The Tascam and the M5s from Rode give exceptional sound quality and the whole setup isn't that bulky compared to these professional solutions. By the way I plan to use 30cm distance between the micros so the setup is non-standard and a little bit larger compared to mono or XY-recording solutions.


----------



## CanonGrunt (Mar 10, 2019)

bgoyette said:


> Now a c300 with sensor block changeouts for Super35, 8k, 6k full frame, especially if they pair it up with canon's compressed raw or better, ProRes Raw (never happen)...




Well, if they kept external raw you could still do pro res raw externally with atomos. At least for 24p and 30p currently. Sadly whenever i need to do high frame rates I’m switching off of atomos and onto an oddesy on the ole c500, and 13 minutes at 120 fps takes up a terabyte on that thing. Sheesh. :/


----------



## padam (Mar 10, 2019)

I guess that speciality HFR camera will be a simple box, just like their ME20F-SH camera

Generally with Canon it is probably better on focus what we get, because not all (if anything) will be what we want. But at least, whatever it will do, it will do that very well, it is always the same all over again...and again...and some rumours are only good for giving people false hopes on that


----------



## CanonGrunt (Mar 10, 2019)

padam said:


> I guess that speciality HFR camera will be a simple box, just like their ME20F-SH camera
> 
> Generally with Canon it is probably better on focus what we get, because not all (if anything) will be what we want. But at least, whatever it will do, it will do that very well, it is always the same all over again...and again...and some rumours are only good for giving people false hopes on that




I was hoping it was a c500 MK II. This all sounded like them bringing out some RED competitors to me.


----------



## Dantana (Mar 10, 2019)

Etienne said:


> Don't need RAW and C200 is too big and pricey. Many like me want Canon's version of the Sony FS5. Bring it in around $5000


I guess it’s all perspective. The C200 seems like a nice sized rig and fairly priced for what it can do. I don’t shoot live action on a regular basis any more, so buying a cinema camera doesn’t make any sense for me. But if I was in the market for a cinema camera, it would be high on the list. 

I’m curious what you shoot. The wish lists I see in the forum often seem odd or incongruous to me and I feel like I’m out of touch.


----------



## epiieq1 (Mar 10, 2019)

An XC10 upgrade would be nice, but probably won't happen.


----------



## bgoyette (Mar 10, 2019)

Dantana said:


> I guess it’s all perspective. The C200 seems like a nice sized rig and fairly priced for what it can do. I don’t shoot live action on a regular basis any more, so buying a cinema camera doesn’t make any sense for me. But if I was in the market for a cinema camera, it would be high on the list.
> 
> I’m curious what you shoot. The wish lists I see in the forum often seem odd or incongruous to me and I feel like I’m out of touch.



I think it's interesting when you look at the specs for the C200 and the Fs5markII, even two years down the road the C200 looks like a modern offering with 4k/60 and beefy internal codecs. The Fs5 II, only a year old, seems "so two years ago" with everything all the Sony fans "womp-womp" about with Canon cameras. --limited 4k capabilities, no 4k/60, no DCI (even though the sensor is DCI) and generally puny internal codecs. Sure the base camera is a little lighter, (mostly due to what I'd call consumer level construction) but it also has lower spec'd everything...size difference isn't really dramatic..the cameras are just differently shaped. While I get that the C100 was a lot smaller, my guess is cooling the internals 4 4k has a whole lot to do with why both the c200 and Fs5 are so generally bigger. 

Who knows..canon may see a market for a smaller 4k camera than the c200..but I'm guessing that it's the C300's turn, as the C200 is obviously selling well where it is (and still at its launch price after two years, almost unheard of for a Canon or Sony video camera). 

It seems like someone hankering for a C100 mark III should be looking at a Fuji XT-3. Priced with a lens and a gimbal at about half the price of a C100 III (in theory) with generally great specs image quality.


----------



## transpo1 (Mar 10, 2019)

But, but, nobody needs FF 4K video, why would they ever offer that??


----------



## padam (Mar 10, 2019)

CanonGrunt said:


> I was hoping it was a c500 MK II. This all sounded like them bringing out some RED competitors to me.


I can't see how a fully upgraded C300 Mark III can't be a RED competitor, I think that (with the choice of two sensors, one crop and one FF) and the C700 (also two choices) makes a good lineup, no need to make it more convoluted at this stage.


----------



## CanonGrunt (Mar 10, 2019)

padam said:


> I can't see how a fully upgraded C300 Mark III can't be a RED competitor, I think that (with the choice of two sensors, one crop and one FF) and the C700 (also two choices) makes a good lineup, no need to make it more convoluted at this stage.




I imagine (if they did do both) that the c300 MK III would be more in line with the red gemini, and the c500 MK II would be more in line with the red helium/monstro, or vice versa, I might have that mixed up a bit. The Gemini is the only Red camera I actually like. It's actually decent in low light, something red always had trouble with before.


----------



## RunAndGun (Mar 11, 2019)

I’d love to see the rumored CN-E 100mm be a T1.3 or 1.5. I had the Sigma Cine 105 T1.5 on demo and I was planing on making that my next lens purchase, but if Canon announces a 100mm at least as fast that will be available before fall, I’d probably wait.


----------



## CanonGrunt (Mar 14, 2019)

Canon just released this 8k test footage... https://www.cinema5d.com/canon-8k-cinema-camera-first-official-footage/


----------



## HarryFilm (Mar 15, 2019)

CanonGrunt said:


> Canon just released this 8k test footage... https://www.cinema5d.com/canon-8k-cinema-camera-first-official-footage/




--

Do be aware that Youtube TENDS to clip the highlights and shadows and make the footage LOOK like Soap Opera Video. When you download the video and do a bit of grading on it, it seems I can recover some additional detail in it which indicates that the DEFAULT from-camera images will be quite outstanding.

If I was shooting high-end Cinema on this, I would of course be shooting 24 fps at 1/48th of a second shutter speed to ensure I get a filmic look AND I would boost my shadows by 5 to 10% and increase contrast by 5% AND increase colour saturation and colour temperature towards a cool blue to keep AWAY from Hollywood's typical TEAL and ORANGE look. I like my films ICE COLD and my skies/clouds NATURAL looking, so this camera with it's typical colour science is a good match for those who do documentary-oriented drama (i.e. period pieces), street-or-interview style productions and action/stunts filming.

For the sunset, firelight and candle-lit scene afficionados, I still think an Arri Alexa give you better low-light performance and warmer colour tones, but I definitely could argue for at least renting this camera for a few scenes! I'm curious if this 8K sensor will be introduced right away for the C300 Mk3 or whether it will be a sensor block upgrade available later in 2020!

Anyways this is a GOOD product challenge to the rest of the CURRENT field of cinema cameras ... BUT ... I should also note that NEW players are coming out very soon now with their own DCI 8K systems that quite shocked me in their image quality and camera body ruggedness! Canon is going to NEED TO WAAAAAY UP THEIR FEATURE SET GAME if they want to compete in this arena!
.


----------

